

Just-Too-Late (JTL) compilation - tlrobinson
http://etoileos.com/news/archive/2009/07/23/2218/

======
jacquesm
I couldn't help it but upon reading the title I was instantly reminded of the
'Babbage' language which has amongst other gems a virtual time feature and
conditional threats...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=257291>

------
silentbicycle
So, in other words, it runs the program interpreted the first time, with
profiling and other execution path tracing on, then does code generation in a
batch once the initial run is done. It arguably shares the advantages of JIT
compilation (access to loads of data from _actual execution_ ), without its
constraints (code generation no longer needs to be imperceptible, so complex
rewriting is possible). The results from LuaJIT are already quite impressive;
I wonder how far a JIT-style compiler could go if it actually had time to do
deeper analysis.

OTOH, it's probably hard to guarantee that the first run is representative.
Not sure if running e.g. a test suite with high code coverage would be close
enough, for sake of the analysis. Either way, interesting idea (though, I bet
the name will short circuit good discussion). It might be simpler than
analyzing for potential partial evaluation.

------
malkia
Should've been named TLC - Too-Late-Compilation.

------
crcoffey
What a messy, uninviting blog-site.

I found it hard to even finish the article.

~~~
tumult
Didn't seem that bad to me. Sarcasm?

